# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  زیست و شیمی ۷۰

## Farhad1397

سلام . من قصد دارم زیست و شیمی رو هفتاد و ریاضی فیزیک رو ۳۰ بزنم و بیشتر از این برای ریاضی فیزیک نمیتونم  :Yahoo (4): . اگه از الان تا آخر اردیبهشت خوب بخونم اون دوتا رو میتونم ۷۰ بزنم ؟ شیمی ۲ ۳ فصل اول + شیمی پیش ۱ + شیمی ۳ رو خوندم ولی احتیاج به یه مرور اساسی دارم ، زیست هم پایه رو خوب بلدم ولی بنابردلایلی نشد پایه رو کامل تا الان بخونم ولی زیست پیش فصل ۱_۹ رو تاالان خوندم واز هر فصل میانگین ۱۵۰ تا تست زدم .

----------


## ali.sn

بستگى به تلاشت و نحوه ى خوندنت داره،اين درصد كه تو زيست و شيمى گفتي درصد رتبه برتر ها هست پس بايد مثل اون ها زحمت بكشى تا به اين درصد برسى

----------


## Amin6

> سلام . من قصد دارم زیست و شیمی رو هفتاد و ریاضی فیزیک رو ۳۰ بزنم و بیشتر از این برای ریاضی فیزیک نمیتونم . اگه از الان تا آخر اردیبهشت خوب بخونم اون دوتا رو میتونم ۷۰ بزنم ؟ شیمی ۲ ۳ فصل اول + شیمی پیش ۱ + شیمی ۳ رو خوندم ولی احتیاج به یه مرور اساسی دارم ، زیست هم پایه رو خوب بلدم ولی بنابردلایلی نشد پایه رو کامل تا الان بخونم ولی زیست پیش فصل ۱_۹ رو تاالان خوندم واز هر فصل میانگین ۱۵۰ تا تست زدم .


اگر مثل امسال سوال بدن آره میتونی

----------


## Amin6

> بستگى به تلاشت و نحوه ى خوندنت داره،اين درصد كه تو زيست و شيمى گفتي درصد رتبه برتر ها هست پس بايد مثل اون ها زحمت بكشى تا به اين درصد برسى


البته که رتبه های برتر خیلی بالاتر از این حرفا میزنن 
فک میکنم منظورت از رتبه برتر رتبه های 300-500 باشه

----------


## Mr.amp98

> سلام . من قصد دارم زیست و شیمی رو هفتاد و ریاضی فیزیک رو ۳۰ بزنم و بیشتر از این برای ریاضی فیزیک نمیتونم . اگه از الان تا آخر اردیبهشت خوب بخونم اون دوتا رو میتونم ۷۰ بزنم ؟ شیمی ۲ ۳ فصل اول + شیمی پیش ۱ + شیمی ۳ رو خوندم ولی احتیاج به یه مرور اساسی دارم ، زیست هم پایه رو خوب بلدم ولی بنابردلایلی نشد پایه رو کامل تا الان بخونم ولی زیست پیش فصل ۱_۹ رو تاالان خوندم واز هر فصل میانگین ۱۵۰ تا تست زدم .


زیست رو تقریبا خوب خوندی
تا کنکور ۴ ماه هست
تمام تلاشتو بکن و تا جایی که میتونی دفعات مرورت رو بالا ببر
رسیدن به درصد بالا توی این چند ماه کار سختی نیست فقط تلاش و اراده قوی میخواد

----------


## Django

از زیست صفر با وقت گذاشتن معمولی , تا کنکور به چه درصد منطقی ای میشه رسید؟

----------


## Farhad1397

> از زیست صفر با وقت گذاشتن معمولی , تا کنکور به چه درصد منطقی ای میشه رسید؟


رشتتون ریاضی بوده ؟ اگه ریاضی هستید هر چند زیست واقعا ترکیبیه اما میتونید یه سری فص های مهم که توی اینترنت سرچ کنید براتون میاره رو خوب بخونید و تست هایی که براشون حل میکنی رو چهار گزینه را کامل تحلیل کنید و میشه به ۳۰_۴۰ رسید، اگر هم تجربی هستید که مسلما زیست رو نمیتونید صفر باشید چون حداقل یکبار اون رو برای امتحانات خوندید و اگه براش خوب وقت بزارید میتونید به بالای ۵۰ هم برسید .

----------


## Matrix M

> از زیست صفر با وقت گذاشتن معمولی , تا کنکور به چه درصد منطقی ای میشه رسید؟


اگه مثل 95 و 96 باشه 40-50 ، اگه مثل 94 باشه 20-30. باید روزی 3-4 ساعت حداقل وقت گذاشت.البته این درصد ها در بهترین حالت ممکن بود ! بدی که زیست داره اینه که مثل ریاضی و فیزیک سبک سوالاش مشخص نیست و نمیشه مبحثی خوند. مثلا برای ریاضی میشه 30 درصد مطالب رو حذف کرد و بقیه ش رو خوند که با اطمینان بین 50-60 زد ولی زیست اصلا اینجوری نیست و باید همه مباحثش رو خوند. (تنها بخش قابل حذفش مسائل ژنتیکه گیاهی که 30 درصد کنکوره.ولی برعکس ریاضی این 30 درصد حذف بشه باز هم نمیتونید مطمئن باشید درصد بالای 40 تو این درس بگیرید).

----------


## khansar

> اگه مثل 95 و 96 باشه 40-50 ، اگه مثل 94 باشه 20-30. باید روزی 3-4 ساعت حداقل وقت گذاشت.البته این درصد ها در بهترین حالت ممکن بود ! بدی که زیست داره اینه که مثل ریاضی و فیزیک سبک سوالاش مشخص نیست و نمیشه مبحثی خوند. مثلا برای ریاضی میشه 30 درصد مطالب رو حذف کرد و بقیه ش رو خوند که با اطمینان بین 50-60 زد ولی زیست اصلا اینجوری نیست و باید همه مباحثش رو خوند. (تنها بخش قابل حذفش مسائل ژنتیکه گیاهی که 30 درصد کنکوره.ولی برعکس ریاضی این 30 درصد حذف بشه باز هم نمیتونید مطمئن باشید درصد بالای 40 تو این درس بگیرید).


خدایی چطور انقدر دقیق درصد تعیین میکنید بگید ماهم بدونیم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39): .اینو بار ها توی انجمن گفتم کسی بوده زیست رو پارسال همین موقع از صفر چون رشتش ریاضی بوده شروع کرده و ازمونا های جامع 80 و کنکور هم 60زد.و الان دانشجوی داروی اصفهانه.وخیلی های دیگ که تونستن بالا هم بزنن کسی هست که از عید از صفر خونده و 80 زده 96.

----------


## Matrix M

> خدایی چطور انقدر دقیق درصد تعیین میکنید بگید ماهم بدونیم.اینو بار ها توی انجمن گفتم کسی بوده زیست رو پارسال همین موقع از صفر چون رشتش ریاضی بوده شروع کرده و ازمونا های جامع 80 و کنکور هم 60زد.و الان دانشجوی داروی اصفهانه.وخیلی های دیگ که تونستن بالا هم بزنن کسی هست که از عید از صفر خونده و 80 زده 96.


من حالت نرمالش رو از تجربه و افرادی که دیدم میگم اونی که شما میگی لابد ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و عمومی هاش رو بلد بوده و بهره هوشی بالایی داشته. حالا شما دوست داری الکی امید بده به طرف که بالا 80 میزنی و اونم تو فکرش خودشو دانشجوی پزشکی تهران ببینه ولی کنکور واقعا اینجوری نیست از هر ده نفر که بخوان سه ماه زیست بخونن شاید یکی دو نفرشون درصد بالای 50 بزنه.

----------


## hamed_habibi

شما 30درصد ریاضی فیزیک حذف کنی 60 65میزنی؟بعد ازالان بخونه 40 50 میزنه؟ :Yahoo (4): 
والا ماتواین س سال مواردی عجیب دیدیم....هیچوقت نگو انقد میزنی....ممکنه یکی بخونه 70 80بزنه....ممکنه 20درصد....نمیدونم واقعا یا اولین کنکوریته یا کمی ب دیگران حسودی...برو امید محمدی رو مصاحبه شو بخون رشته ریاضی بوده 91فارغ ازتحصیل شده باروزی س ساعت از ابان زیست زده 80...این ادم طبق فرمایشات تو باید میزد 50 60...اتفاقا زیست درسیه ک ی دور بخونی دستت بیاد راحت میاد بالا...


> اگه مثل 95 و 96 باشه 40-50 ، اگه مثل 94 باشه 20-30. باید روزی 3-4 ساعت حداقل وقت گذاشت.البته این درصد ها در بهترین حالت ممکن بود ! بدی که زیست داره اینه که مثل ریاضی و فیزیک سبک سوالاش مشخص نیست و نمیشه مبحثی خوند. مثلا برای ریاضی میشه 30 درصد مطالب رو حذف کرد و بقیه ش رو خوند که با اطمینان بین 50-60 زد ولی زیست اصلا اینجوری نیست و باید همه مباحثش رو خوند. (تنها بخش قابل حذفش مسائل ژنتیکه گیاهی که 30 درصد کنکوره.ولی برعکس ریاضی این 30 درصد حذف بشه باز هم نمیتونید مطمئن باشید درصد بالای 40 تو این درس بگیرید).

----------


## Neo.Healer

شمش فیل رو بخون با خط ویژه مفاهیم و کلی تست

----------


## Matrix M

> شما 30درصد ریاضی فیزیک حذف کنی 60 65میزنی؟بعد ازالان بخونه 40 50 میزنه؟
> والا ماتواین س سال مواردی عجیب دیدیم....هیچوقت نگو انقد میزنی....ممکنه یکی بخونه 70 80بزنه....ممکنه 20درصد....نمیدونم واقعا یا اولین کنکوریته یا کمی ب دیگران حسودی...برو امید محمدی رو مصاحبه شو بخون رشته ریاضی بوده 91فارغ ازتحصیل شده باروزی س ساعت از ابان زیست زده 80...این ادم طبق فرمایشات تو باید میزد 50 60...اتفاقا زیست درسیه ک ی دور بخونی دستت بیاد راحت میاد بالا...


با همین امید های الکی چهار ساله پشت کنکوری؟ ریاضی فیزیک مگه راحته که 70 درصد بخونی 70 هم بزنی؟ برو رتبه های دو رقمی فیریک و ریاضی رشته ریاضی رو ببین چند نفر 80-90 زدن ...  اینا کسایی بودن که همیشه سرشون تو کتاب و درس بوده و تسلط کامل داشتن ولی بازم همه صد نزدن. چهار تا امثال تو یه دونه ادم که با یه مدت کم نتیجه خوب گرفته رو میگید ، ولی اون صد نفر دیگه ای که نتیجه نگرفتن رو نمیبینید.طرف مورد خاصی باشه خودش میدونه که میتونه و لازم نیست بیاد اینجا پی حاشیه که میشه یا نه.به قول خودت از آبان یه نفری خونده 80 زده یعنی بالای هشت ماه بعد میخوای سه ماهه 70 بزنه؟ آره خوب اگه میتونید اثباتش کنید بسم الله کسی جلودارتون نیست ، سودش هم فقط برای خودتونه که یه رشته خوب قبول میشید.بماند که چه اراده ای لازمه که از ساعت مطالعه کم سریع به ساعت مطالعه بالا برسی و چه قدر هم خوش شانس باشی که روش خوندنت روشی باشه که برای خودت مفیده .

----------


## Farhad1397

دوستان محترم لطفا درگیر نشین  حالا یکی میزنه یکی نمیزنه  :Yahoo (114):  . اصلا من عذر میخوام تاپیک زدم

----------


## Amin6

اين سه چيز مردم را به هلاکت رسانده است: تکبر، حرص و حسد...

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (4): باشه :Yahoo (4): 


> با همین امید های الکی چهار ساله پشت کنکوری؟ ریاضی فیزیک مگه راحته که 70 درصد بخونی 70 هم بزنی؟ برو رتبه های دو رقمی فیریک و ریاضی رشته ریاضی رو ببین چند نفر 80-90 زدن ...  اینا کسایی بودن که همیشه سرشون تو کتاب و درس بوده و تسلط کامل داشتن ولی بازم همه صد نزدن. چهار تا امثال تو یه دونه ادم که با یه مدت کم نتیجه خوب گرفته رو میگید ، ولی اون صد نفر دیگه ای که نتیجه نگرفتن رو نمیبینید.طرف مورد خاصی باشه خودش میدونه که میتونه و لازم نیست بیاد اینجا پی حاشیه که میشه یا نه.به قول خودت از آبان یه نفری خونده 80 زده یعنی بالای هشت ماه بعد میخوای سه ماهه 70 بزنه؟ آره خوب اگه میتونید اثباتش کنید بسم الله کسی جلودارتون نیست ، سودش هم فقط برای خودتونه که یه رشته خوب قبول میشید.بماند که چه اراده ای لازمه که از ساعت مطالعه کم سریع به ساعت مطالعه بالا برسی و چه قدر هم خوش شانس باشی که روش خوندنت روشی باشه که برای خودت مفیده .

----------


## hamed_habibi

آنکس که نداند و نداند که نداند
در جهل مرکب ابدالدهر بماند :Yahoo (83):

----------


## hamed_habibi

اینکه من بیام داد بزنم نمیشه شما کلا نمیخونی ولی بگم میشه میشینی میخونی شد شد نشد برای سال بعد ی پشتوانه محکم داری....متاسفانه بعضیا حسادت دارن میترکن.///خوندن درس تواین 4ماه دکترت نکنه حداقل ی بنیه قوی برات کنار میزاره....میشه اینجوریم ب مساعل نگاه کرد...

----------


## Amin6

> اینکه من بیام داد بزنم نمیشه شما کلا نمیخونی ولی بگم میشه میشینی میخونی شد شد نشد برای سال بعد ی پشتوانه محکم داری....متاسفانه بعضیا حسادت دارن میترکن.///خوندن درس تواین 4ماه دکترت نکنه حداقل ی بنیه قوی برات کنار میزاره....میشه اینجوریم ب مساعل نگاه کرد...


من که میگم اگه آدم 4ماه بتونه عرق بریزه و با ساعت مطالعه بالا حسابی مفید و باکیفیت بخونه (خیلییییییی کمن اونایی که ارادشو داشته باشن) و سر کنکور اضطراب نداشته باشه میشه زیر 500 هم آورد
متاسفانه چون بعضیا خودشون دارن تو باتلاق کنکور دست و پا میزنن تمام همت و تلاششونو به کار گرفتن تا یه جو راه بندازن که اره اگه 4ماه خودتو جرر هم بدی کنکور پزشکی قبول نمیشی تا بلکی 4نفر دیگرم بیارن تو باتلاق تا تنها نباشن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

احسنت خود من این اراده رو نداشتم  ولی انقد مریض نیستم بقیه رو نااامید کنم...حرفی ک میدونم درسته رو میزنم.....


> من که میگم اگه آدم 4ماه بتونه عرق بریزه و با ساعت مطالعه بالا حسابی مفید و باکیفیت بخونه (خیلییییییی کمن اونایی که ارادشو داشته باشن) و سر کنکور اضطراب نداشته باشه میشه زیر 500 هم آورد
> متاسفانه چون بعضیا خودشون دارن تو باتلاق کنکور دست و پا میزنن تمام همت و تلاششونو به کار گرفتن تا یه جو راه بندازن که اره اگه 4ماه خودتو جرر هم بدی کنکور پزشکی قبول نمیشی تا بلکی 4نفر دیگرم بیارن تو باتلاق تا تنها نباشن

----------


## hamed_habibi



----------


## Farhad1397

> 


دمت گرم . خیلی انگیزه گرفتم

----------

